# Kayak Captain!



## makova (Apr 11, 2017)

http://www.vizslaforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=92337&thumb=1

5 min in the boat and already giving orders! Captain Goose!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Great pic!


----------

